# Rustic walnut headboard and mirror



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Book matched rails and post.
Walnut side table.
Mirror
cane
Lamp


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice !... love the look.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice work!:thumbsup:

Why the stick across the top o' the headboard..?

p


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, that is really neat. I just posted on your hall table but this may be my new favorite. I really like the mirror and the cross. The mirror is liike a rustic Stickley. The head rail looks great. Very unique.


----------



## Chris Adkins (May 12, 2010)

Looks great! Really love the mirror, very nice design. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful pieces, great job I love the rustic look.


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

txpaulie said:


> Nice work!:thumbsup:
> 
> Why the stick across the top o' the headboard..?
> 
> p



The top rail is only setting on top with two 1/2'' dowels not glued. It can be removed. thought I'D see if it grows on me. So far nothings growing:laughing: May just be coming off

Thanks for the kind words fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

ACP said:


> Wow, that is really neat. I just posted on your hall table but this may be my new favorite. I really like the mirror and the cross. The mirror is liike a rustic Stickley. The head rail looks great. Very unique.



Thanks ACP .. heres a closer look at the cross .. carved from a single pc of walnut.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the closer look. That is really cool. The use of the grain pattern and sapwood to accent it is just great. I missed that on the first one. The finish was giving off too nice of a shine. Very unique and very nice. What did you use for the finish?


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

ACP said:


> Thanks for the closer look. That is really cool. The use of the grain pattern and sapwood to accent it is just great. I missed that on the first one. The finish was giving off too nice of a shine. Very unique and very nice. What did you use for the finish?



I carved it when the wood was still green (last year) As for the finish,
just 2 coats of semi gloss poly from a rattle can, sanded lightly and applied orange oil.

I wish I could get comfortable using other methods of finish.
When I was building traditional cabinets/furniture, I did spray laquar.
I need to get away from my comfortable element of using poly.


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Those look great.....I like it, a lot.....:thumbsup:


----------

